# Blind Dog- When do you put them down?



## Ashley (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a 4 year old cocker, who I feel is pretty close to blind. She runs into alot of things, the wall, our legs and anything else that is new in the room. For example when decorating for xmas I had containers in the room, she has ran in to almost all of them. I have dropped things in front of her face, and she dont see them. You can flick your fingers in her face and she bearly ever moves her eyes. You can look at her eyes and see right through them, verses the other dogs who have substance behind them.

She is still full of life, but at the rate she seems to be loseing her sight I dont see her having more than a year left. She is my baby, and I dont want to wait to long, but dont want to go to early. we also have a big deck that she has to go down to go potty and I would hate to have her walk off it.

When do you decide to put them down?


----------



## gimp (Dec 14, 2009)

You must watch this video that was sent to me today. (I hope I can figure out how to link it.)

Meet Riddle:



Then check out his herding video. There is undoubtably a blind dog forum on the 'net somewhere that can help you teach her how to get around. If she is happy, why euthanize??


----------



## Katiean (Dec 14, 2009)

Let me ask you this question. If you were healthy but blind, when would YOU want to be put down? Then you can answer your own question.


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Dec 14, 2009)

My brothers German Short Hair has been blind for about two years now. This year she was still hunting, she put up a bird and retrieved it. The first year she walked into everything then she adjusted and gets along just fine. She bumps into less outside then she does in a strange house. She is also diabetic, has tumors and is 12 years old. She may still have a few good years left.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 14, 2009)

Awe Ashley, that just stinks! Do you know why he went blind so young? The people that I know that have had blind dogs, have had great luck with the blind dog following another dog. Is there another dog that you could put a bell on? And the blind one can listen and follow? I have heard this really works. So sorry, I have no other info for you.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 14, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]_I'm so sorry to hear about your dog but it's only (4) years old and still has a LONG, LONG life ahead. So I'm extremely confused about why you would even consider putting your dog to sleep at this juncture. There are plenty of blind dogs, cats, horses and other animals that do very well under those same conditions. _[/SIZE]

You just have to figure out how to adapt to your dogs new life challenges.....

The only time I've every considered putting an animal to rest is if their health was critical, they had lost the will to live and if we were unable to provide them with quality of life do to illness.

Otherwise, there is ALWAYS hope.... Think positive.... This is just a slight bump in life's winding road.

We took in an older dog about (5) years ago when he somehow found his way onto our property. The poor little guy (Rebel) was literally starving to death and in addition he's deaf and almost completely blind. Needless to say he had a few challenges to overcome but has been a very integral part of our family and one of my granddaughters favorites. We already had a female Labrador that had also found her way to our home and she has actually been his life savior. She's makes certain that he finds his way.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 14, 2009)

If you can keep things (furniture, pathways, etc) the same in your home then the dog should adjust. How sad for them to be losing their sight so soon!


----------



## bcody (Dec 14, 2009)

Ashley, I know this is hard, but she will adapt fine. My keeshond is 9 years. He lost most of his hearing years ago, and since he became diabetic, he's also gone blind. I had a blind eskie also. So, think nose and feet. You will be amazed how much they can feel through their feet. The water bowl in our house is on a large mat. When Jaz touches the mat, with even just one foot, he knows the water bowl is there and has never knocked it over. Outside our back door is a thick straw mat. He gets to that mat and stops and waits and does not crash into the door. The patio is cement, then the yard with a half a step. He stays in one area of the yard, and that is fine. He eats on a runner in the kitchen and when he hears his bowl or 'feels' the other dogs he goes right to his spot.

Every room in our house, except the kids rooms, has a different flavor air freshner in it. Not strong, and kept down low. He knows which room he is in by the smell. The kids room do not have one because I do not consider that a safe area for him. The kids are young and try to keep things clean, but they are kids. He rarely goes down that area of the house.

If I yell (loud so he can hear) EASY, he slows down and proceeds cautously.If I yell carefull it means things are on the floor and step up or down means just that. If you have stairs, you can put something safe, a foot or so away so when she touches it she knows the stairs are there. Pt something smelly, like rosemary, at the bottom so when she gets to that strong smell she knows to go up.

Since he is mostly deaf, my schnauzer is trained to 'get Jaz', she will find him and poke him and goes back and forth from me to Jaz until he is by me.

I walk him on a bungee type leash, so when he hits the end it is not a strong pull, but more like tension on him, and he goes for 1/2 mile walk twice a day.

He gets his lunch, dry food, outside on the patio. I pace it loose all over the place and he uses his nose to find it. It gives him a new game since we had to give up competion.

There is so much more. Give her a chance and work with her a bit. Maybe teach her a command before you pat her so she knows she will be touched. Luckily Jaz never reacts more then a small jump, since he can neither hear or see us approaching. She can live many, many years happy and blind.


----------



## minih (Dec 14, 2009)

Ashley, we had a siberian husky who was an outside dog who went deaf and blind. She did great as long as we left things in the front yard (where she stayed) in the same place all the time. Do not leave things where they have not been. She loved to be brushed, wagged her tail when she knew we were around. Fancy went on to live quite a few years deaf and blind until we came home and she was acting senile also. Not herself at all, even when we petted her. That was when it was time to put her down. She was a beautiful dog and lived to be in her teens which is great for a large breed outside dog.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 14, 2009)

gimp said:


> You must watch this video that was sent to me today. (I hope I can figure out how to link it.)
> Meet Riddle:




That video is a beautiful example of how our beloved dogs (and other animals) manage to compensate for their disability, just as we do, when given a chance. I'm sitting here with happy tears from watching Riddle's video.

WATCH IT.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 14, 2009)

We dont change the house much as its small and not much space. I do worry about the stairs. No matter what door she goes out she has to go down a bunch of steps in order to potty. SHe also has a bunch of steps to go down inside to her kennel at night, however that door is closed when they are lose in the house.

We do have other dogs for her to follow. And luckly for her she has a very very good nose, almost works to well!

Not sure on her sight, as to why it went like that.

I have gotten pretty used to cooking in the kitchen and having somthing run into my leg. NOrmally just look and yep its Mitzy.

Just never had a blind dog before, didnt know how well she would adapt.


----------



## mininik (Dec 15, 2009)

Going blind shouldn't be a death sentence for Mitzy. Have you had her eyes checked out by a veterinary opthamologist? She might be losing her sight and be in pain from glaucoma, or some other malady which could be better managed with the proper medication. I have a Toy Poodle who was bitten in the head by a much bigger dog a couple of years ago and as a result he lost the use of one of his eyes, but after his treatment with a specialist over the course of a year, he gets around just fine. Eventually he'll probably lose the sight in the other eye, but I have no doubt he'll continue to adapt and thrive with my help. I can't imagine putting him down for being blind. I've known and heard of many dogs and other animals who have lead wonderful, full lives without the use of their vision...


----------



## Ashley (Dec 15, 2009)

I have talked to the vet about it when I took her in last time. They said they can test her eyes but its extreamly expensive and there is nothing they can do for her anyway. At this point I am trying to save money to fix her cherry eye she seemed to develope in the last month or so, which is the last thing she was in for. We treated it but it didnt get better, still swollen so they said I could have the surgery to fix it or leave it be.

However, I wont be going any where for the next few days as I am sick and my daughter has H1N1 so trying to limit who I come in contact with.


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm sorry Mitzy has gone blind, Ashley! My in-laws have a blue heeler that has gone blind due to being diabetic and he still likes to go out to the barn and chase the cows into the parlor. What I'm trying to say is, she will adapt and make do with her blindness. Bandit even goes up into the haymow still, she'll learn how to do stairs safely. Have faith in her.


----------



## mininik (Dec 15, 2009)

It definitely isn't cheap, and I'm sorry to hear about your troubles, but I do hope you'll get Mitzy in to a *specialist* as soon as you can. Pain may be what's slowing her down when it comes to adjusting and there are lots of things that a specialist can do to make her more comfortable.


----------



## bcody (Dec 15, 2009)

Ashley, my regular vet does the glaucoma test, they also test tear prodution and a few other things. I would think that a regular vet could do the basics? Cockers do get PRA, and they can get it as early as 18 months. Nothing they can do for PRA, if that is what it is. I just may be helpful to know why.

She will be fine, just work with her a bit and give her a chance to adjust. At least she has her hearing, my Jaz does not have much of that or his sight, he does great.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 15, 2009)

I had a min pin that went totally blind at 6 years old. She lived to be 18. She managed just fine and had good quality of life. We have a fenced in yard, she learned every little bit of that yard. We clapped to signal her to head to the porch from the yard adn I could also send our collie to go get her. Her last year she needed ointment in her eye. No big deal, we were prepared to remove the eyes if they ever became painful, but that really didn't seem to be a factor. I think they can manage just fine. We had to corral her at times but she learned to accept that as well. Best wishes for a happy solution.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 15, 2009)

I would never put her down if she adjust well. She is my baby and I have had her since she is 8 weeks old. The yard is fenced, which is where she mainly is, however she does occasionally go out with me, might just have to not do that anymore since she doenst know the bounderies out there.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Dec 16, 2009)

Our black lab was blind for 6 years when we put her down at the age of 14. She went blind due to diabetes and she adapted just fine. If she did run into things, it was because her sugar was high or low. Normally it stayed stable, but occasionally would jump up for down, and thats when she would run into things. That was always the first sign that it was out of wack. Have your vet check her sugar, it should be a cheap test. We used a normal meter at home like a human would use. Honestly, we didnt move furniture around, so that was never a problem. We did build a ramp off of our back porch because those steps were very steep, but our front steps are 4 wide steps, and we just taught her the "step" command, and that worked well when she was going anywhere that had steps. When she was put down it was because of diabetic complications that we and the vet felt we could no longer treat without her being in pain, and her quality of life was bad, and not improving. We had to decide to let her go while she still had a little dignity.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 18, 2009)

Ashley, you can make a "tracking line" out of parachute cord and tie a snap on it. I made my line 50 feet long and then my dogs could wander around outside the yard with me and not get too far away. You can reel them in when you need to. The tracking line is light weight, washes and dries easily and they really didn't seem to mind dragging it. It worked great for my little dogs, not good for big dogs unless they don't pull at all. best wishes.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Dec 18, 2009)

Ashley we had a Cocker that was blind for over 10 years. She developed glaucoma in one eye at age 2...had surgery at the all Animal Eye Clinic in Cincinnati...removed the inside of her eye, replaced it with a 16mm black ball. Following year...same happened to the other eye...another surgery. So both eyes were prothesis. She did fabulous...most visitors had no idea she was blind. People would wave their hand in front of her face like are you sure she cant see? We did fence the front of our house so she could outside. She knew her route, knew the lay of the house and her yard. If you saw her get around you'd never think she was blind.

When she first lost her sight...we would voice guide her through the house and outside...like coaching her to learn to be alert to obstacles. If we'd move things...and she headed towards them...I'd say "EH" and she'd pull up and find her way around.

Incredible when one sense is weak..another sometimes compensates...for her...she listened and had a keen sense of smell. She could find crumbs on the couch where I ate a cookie better then my cocker that CAN see now! LOL

I wonder if your dog is bumping into things because she's loosing her sight...not all the way blind yet...so her other senses havent really kicked in to guide her yet. Percy lived to be 12 yrs old, we had her put to sleep due to lymphoma. Even though she was blind...she was such a treasure...and I miss her so much.

Here is Percy buff/white (Mercy, Mercy Miss Percy was her registered name)(buff/white) also pictured is Skippy Tu (black/tan) who had knee surgery when this was taken.






This is Percy with Molly (black/white) who was about 6mo in this pic.


----------



## Pepipony (Dec 19, 2009)

Ashley, if she is unhappy and isnt adjusting, you will know when. However, blind dogs generally do amazingly well. You just need to think of her as a toddler and adjust the house accordingly. My ol boy Dallas, was diagnosed with a genetic blindness at about 6 years old. He lived a great life untill something else took him at 12. That boy didnt know that he was blind *-) He LOVED going riding, the car, the truck, horses and 4 wheeler, anything. He learned many news words, up/down for stairs, left/right, easy and lookout! We take it harder than they do, believe me. There are many groups and sites online for support should you desire.

On a side note, Katiean



that was uncalled for


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 19, 2009)

I skipped a bit so forgive if this has been suggested. If she has trouble with the outside steps you can make a ramp just off to one side of them so she can walk up and down easily.


----------



## Pepipony (Dec 20, 2009)

You can also tack a strip of that sandpaper type stuff ( its made for steps) on the edge so she will feel when she is close to the edge.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 20, 2009)

I never thought about a ramp. I could also adjust the dog fence. Right now we just have cattle panels for fence but I am hopeing to afford chain link next year. I could adjust it to include the side stairs which is only 5 of them verses the 20 or so down the back.

thanks for the ideas. I do beleive she isnt totally blind yet, and her nose works wonders! We cant put anything like food where she can get. In fact she ate a xmas present last year.


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 20, 2009)

Ashley said:


> I do beleive she isnt totally blind yet,


That's a huge plus...get all of your changes done now...that way she'll get used to anything new while she can see and hopefully she'll remember when her vision fails.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 20, 2009)

Theres nothing to change right now. The house is set as it is as it is pretty close to baby proofed because of my daughter. The basement isnt done so that is something she will have to learn later. HOwever the walls are up and she knows the rooms, just dont have the stuff in them where it will be.

I think all she sees at this point is shadows but, I am working with her. Luckly she isnt overly hyper (unless we play catch) so when she does run into things its not hard or fast.


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 20, 2009)

She'll be just fine...she already has the one thing she needs to adapt...she has YOU a wonderful, loving doggie momma


----------



## Pepipony (Dec 21, 2009)

miniwhinny said:


> She'll be just fine...she already has the one thing she needs to adapt...she has YOU a wonderful, loving doggie momma




Ditto!!


----------



## Relic (Dec 21, 2009)

Our outside dog Trouble was blind for 3 yrs from 9 to 12 when she died. She got around pretty good including being in with the mares who looked out for her because they l think knew she was different and needed to be careful around her and even when foals were born we introduced them to each other...when they were feeling frisky and running all over she'd lay under the cattle trough till they settled down. The only time she was afraid and nervous was when a storm was brewing then she'd be by the back door under a chair till it passed.


----------

